# 1966 Guild T-100d



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Here's my new toy I bought myself for Christmas. I've had it for about a week now and I love it, its my first experiance with Guild I am totally impressed. High quality, great playing and sounding axe. Great value for an American vintage guitar imo!

It's a 1966 Guild T-100D


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice Garret. Guilds are top quality and undervalued, although I may be a bit biased. :wink:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks very nice - did you buy it locally? I've been reading a lot about the Guild Starfires - they seem to come highly recommended - also the DeArmonds. I've recently started looking for a semi-acoustic/hollowbody to play some "jazzy" stuff on, but I dont want to shell out the crazy bucks for a big body Gibson.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks guys

Graham, nice collection of Guilds you got there, I agree with you and I could see myself owning more.

bagpipe, yeah I got it locally here in Nova Scotia at the Halifax Folklore Center on consignment.

I paid $1000 taxes in, it has an old solid repaired headstock. I may have been able to find one cheaper on ebay ect..but once I would have paid duties and shipping it would have added up and when I saw it there and played it, I had to have it. I think the repaired headstock issue is what made me be able to afford it. Its a player! I love it. I was happy to come across it, there doesn't seem to be too many vintage guitars forsale in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Guild*

I have had the same guitar for 35 yrs, Your Guitar and finish looks in nice shape. The headstock would lower the value but i think u got a good buy.


Rick


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

back in the day, Guilds were respected as fantastic quality guitars.

NICE find!


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice guitar!

I have an old 55 Aristocrat...a few mods but it's nice.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

That 55 Aristocrat is nice wow>>>>> I havent seen these before.. what a classic<<< 
Rick


----------



## rshulman (Mar 2, 2011)

*Guild T100D*

Could you tell me the serial number of your Guild? I'm trying to find the one I sold in college so I can buy it back! Thanks.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Rshulman When did u sell it, i have had mine since 1971. my brother bought it before that, maybe around 1968.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Once you buy one Guild, you end up buying a few. I am up to about 15 of them already. The have become a forgotten brand thanks to Fender turning them into a nameplate only. They represent great value though when you consider the guitars made before Fender took over were all handmade.........


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I love Zombie threads! 

Always wanted one of these: Guild advertisement (1974). Solid Guild SG-like, with the top carving. Guild made/makes some great unsung guitars.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Had a mint T100-D a few years ago and for some reason just didn't bond with it, so I sold in on evilBay to a guy in Germany.
Still have this one :


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Thats a sweet one. Always wondered how that model played.......


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

rshulman said:


> Could you tell me the serial number of your Guild? I'm trying to find the one I sold in college so I can buy it back! Thanks.


sorry man, I never wrote I down & have since regretably moved it :/ I do miss it. Traded it for a '72 SG which I sold when I was jobless.........miss that one too!


----------

